# Building Surveyor Jobs



## Jaydeep (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello,

Having worked in Information Technology for many years, I would like to move to a 'Building Surveying' career at the age of 50. Currently, intending to start with a Tafe 'Diploma in Building Surveying', I am fully aware of the Accreditation processes (A4 to A1). I will really appreciate if anyone can guide me on the following:

1. What are the job prospects for a Building Surveyor in Sydney? Are they seasonal or well enough to build a great career?
2. What is the best way to contact companies to get work experience while doing the Diploma?


Regards,


Jaydeep


----------

